# 3/20 MIDDAY ACTION!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Decided to go out and spend some time to myself and enjoy the day!! It was a beautiful morning! Started off the morning with a hardhead catfish; didn't get a nibble til about Noon and was ready to load up and call it a day; got to the last pole and seen my line all the way down the beach. I thought that was odd so asI reeled in the slack -- BAM fish on!! It was a nice pompano! Shortly after, caught a nice black drum. Wind was picking up so I left around 1:30.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Snatch it (3/21/2010)*Decided to go out and spend some time to myself and enjoy the day!! It was a beautiful morning! Started off the morning with a hardhead catfish; didn't get a nibble til about Noon and was ready to load up and call it a day; got to the last pole and seen my line all the way down the beach. I thought that was odd so asIa reeled in the slack -- BAM fish on!! It was a nice pompano! Shortly after, caught a nice black drum. Wind was picking up so I left around 1:30.




big red x


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks just did it look now!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Tasty!! thanks for the report


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great! Thanks for the report.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn I knew I shoulda went with you instead of wasting a day at the NAS pier.. We will definately be hitting the surf soon!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Catch Bro! Looks like Thursday is shaping up nicely!!! Can you lay out? Cause im probably goin that day!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *onemorecast (3/21/2010)*Nice Catch Bro! Looks like Thursday is shaping up nicely!!! Can you lay out? Cause im probably goin that day!!


 i will be able to meet you there at 3:00 its gonna be a good day!!


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice fish. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta catch a few bites!!! Great job getting out and enjoying the day...it sure was purty out!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Those are some mighty fine lookin fish!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice catch, Huge Pomp!


----------

